# New Kweichow Crocodile Salamander Setup Ideas?



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling a bit adventurous for my next build which is for my T.Kweichowensis (Kweichow Crocodile Newt/Salamander). 

I want this set up to be something really special and a more like what their natural habitat in Yunnan Province in China might be like. 

I'm thinking about a water bit being involved in the set up as i know that the Sub-species likes to sometimes go into the water for breeding season. 

The Glass Tank is 3ft long x 1ft Deep x 1ft and a half High... I would like the water to be about 10cms deep (as I think that would be plenty considering I'm thinking about making it go around the entire Viv). 

I will draw what I'm going to describe but until i get that done you will have to use your imaginations lol 

I want to have water that goes around the entire front of the Tank and a land bit against the back coming out a little bit (sort of like a Square Shaped Ring Doughnut cut in half) I also want a Expandable foam back ground however only a thin one (so i will cut it back) which won't go all the way to the bottom of the viv I will cut it just so its above the 10cm water line. 

I want a waterfall in this setup too but i will have to draw that in to show you lol 

Let me know what you think so far or perhaps ideas of what you would do would be great! 

Cheers 

MM


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good! I think alot of Newt keepers can be guilty of fairly basic set ups, myself included (not that basic doesn't work).


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Sounds good! I think alot of Newt keepers can be guilty of fairly basic set ups, myself included (not that basic doesn't work).


haha very true i can imagine everyone does it! lol (I do it myself) but i thought that considering this little pair should get the extravagant set up! that is worthy of them  lol do you think theres any draw backs to it?


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

What elaborate set ups? Water changes being harder possibly but you can get around that by fitting a drain. I personally would love enormous elaborate set ups for my Newts but this will have to wait till I can move to a bigger house, for now my display vivs are just my Darts as at least I can see them regularly and the main living area of the house is too warm for Newts.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

marcuswinner1 said:


> What elaborate set ups? Water changes being harder possibly but you can get around that by fitting a drain. I personally would love enormous elaborate set ups for my Newts but this will have to wait till I can move to a bigger house, for now my display vivs are just my Darts as at least I can see them regularly and the main living area of the house is too warm for Newts.


Hmmm true I forgot about the water changes.... i might be able to Siphon it every so often maybe? hmm I will have to work something out about that part or even try a drain system like you said, how would you do a drain system, have you got any examples at all mate?  
What Newts do you have out of interest?  

I am just drawing something up now to how im thinking it should look like!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would imagine you would need to drill a hole in the bottom, fit a short tube into the hole with silicone, then fit some sort of tap/bung to the pipe.

I have decided to keep my Newt collection to a minimum for now due to lack of (cold enough) space. just have the following at the mo:

Spanish sharp ribbed
Alpines
Chinese fire bellys
Fire Salamanders (I know they are not Newts)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> What elaborate set ups? Water changes being harder possibly but you can get around that by fitting a drain. I personally would love enormous elaborate set ups for my Newts but this will have to wait till I can move to a bigger house, for now my display vivs are just my Darts as at least I can see them regularly and the main living area of the house is too warm for Newts.





marcuswinner1 said:


> I would imagine you would need to drill a hole in the bottom, fit a short tube into the hole with silicone, then fit some sort of tap/bung to the pipe.
> 
> I have decided to keep my Newt collection to a minimum for now due to lack of (cold enough) space. just have the following at the mo:
> 
> ...


 That's my problem- even with the current cold weather my flats ambient temperature is just too warm for newts or salamanders. it was easier when I lived in a house- I could just turn the heating off in the spare room.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*My First draft (Don't Laugh I'm No Artist! lol)*

right here is a frontal view of the set up im trying to sort of put from my imagination to paper....

Remember the tank is 3ft x 1ft x 1 and a half ft and I want the water level to be about 10cm high at the most. 

Don't Laugh, i am really no artist and i know how basic it is hahaha :L









Anyway, you will notice that there is a distinct like across the top of the background with the line of Rocks, i was going to go with Pagoda Rocks because they just give me the image of the Stone forests in China. The rock outline is more forward than the rest of the back ground to stop the T.Kweichowensis from climbing up (as mine seem to be very good and climbing) 

the background is going to obviously be like the typical backgrounds to make for PDF setups but it wont be bare, i want a lot of plants and moss to be covering it all to make it look natural 

The land bit you can see in the middle will be about a foot and a bit long and come out into a semi circle at 7 inches and its widest.

I don't really know what plant examples i can use that come from Yunnan Province so if anyone can help me with that then that would be great! :2thumb: I will put in around the rock line some plant pots (obviously covered up) where i will plant things along there, maybe some _Dracaena sanderiana (Lucky Bamboo)_ to give it that Asian feeling lol 

anyway anything to might add to it? 

Cheers 

MM


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

I manage ok because I dont put the heating on. I'm not sure that I'm not half newt as I just dont seem to mind the cold! I struggle more to get the ambient temperature in the Mudskipper tank to an acceptable level.

I have mine in tanks dotted round the house and I keep meaning to do something a bit more elaborate and then I remember that I am bone idle lazy :lol2:

Cant you just do water changes with one of those siphon things? and you might not need to do them that often, esp as the water wont really be used


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

obicat said:


> Cant you just do water changes with one of those siphon things? and you might not need to do them that often, esp as the water wont really be used


Well the water will be having a filter in one end and the water pump (for the Waterfall) in the other, so personally i dont think it will need changing to often and i know it wont go stagnant lol.... but my T.Kweichowensis seem to love the water weirdly enough as i know the species only go to water when its breeding season but the Female tends to go straight to it! lol


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Found an example of what I want to go for!*

I have found the sort of thing I am aiming for! lol 










This isnt my photo or set up or anything I found this on a forum where someone was showing another user what sort of setups you can make! lol

I know this is a false bottom set up but i havent got a clue as to how this could be achieved :/ Is that Expandable Foam or something?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dunno- but it looks good! :2thumb:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Dunno- but it looks good! :2thumb:


I know right its a bugger but thats exactly what i wanted!! :L


----------

